# Choy Lee Fut in NYC



## CrushingFist (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey everyone, long time yes. But I'm back. 

I am looking for a Xingyi/Bagua schools but found something interesting "Choy Lee Fut" in Brooklyn. 

If anyone has experienced and can share some with me please
 If anyone wants more info on it here's the site www.choyleefutusa.com


----------



## clfsean (Jul 8, 2011)

CrushingFist said:


> Hey everyone, long time yes. But I'm back.
> 
> I am looking for a Xingyi/Bagua schools but found something interesting "Choy Lee Fut" in Brooklyn.
> 
> ...



So are you practicing CLF with Wong Sifu? 

XYQ/BGZ I'd go see the Black Taoist (Novell Bell) over in Central Park.


----------



## CrushingFist (Jul 8, 2011)

clfsean said:


> So are you practicing CLF with Wong Sifu?
> 
> XYQ/BGZ I'd go see the Black Taoist (Novell Bell) over in Central Park.


Nope going to see a class this upcoming week hopefully. 

Black Taoist in central park ? Never heard of him but I'll google him up.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 8, 2011)

CrushingFist said:


> Nope going to see a class this upcoming week hopefully.
> 
> Black Taoist in central park ? Never heard of him but I'll google him up.



Well Wong Sifu's CLF is top rate. You can't go wrong there. 

BT is very combat oriented & has a "unique" look on things because of it, but you will learn to use it no doubts involved.


----------



## CrushingFist (Jul 8, 2011)

clfsean said:


> Well Wong Sifu's CLF is top rate. You can't go wrong there.
> 
> BT is very combat oriented & has a "unique" look on things because of it, but you will learn to use it no doubts involved.


Looks like its the only CLF school in NYC

Been reading on BT's website, I could take a look. But it looks like he teaches privately and not a class?


----------



## clfsean (Jul 8, 2011)

Well there's some underground Buk Sing CLF somewhere up there in NYC, but I don't have any info on them.

NYSanDa in Manhatten is CLF/Lama Pai based from Chan Tai san's students. 

There's a couple of CLF teacher's out on LI from Chan Tai San's students as well.

BT's class is in the park. He doesn't have a store front school.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2011)

CrushingFist said:


> Black Taoist



Student of BP Chan I believe. (Black Taoist)

Also may be another CLF school in NYC but I cannot remember the name... of course it may not be CLF either...I remember it was a Southern style and not Wing Chun. The Sifu had a few vids on YouTube a while back... I shall have to look

Xingyi/Bagua, are you studying with Frank Allen? There is also a guy on Long Island and a couple more around the city as well.

EDIT

Sorry it was not CLF it was Sifu Sharif Bey and Hung Ga I was thinking of.


----------



## CrushingFist (Jul 9, 2011)

clfsean said:


> Well there's some underground Buk Sing CLF somewhere up there in NYC, but I don't have any info on them.
> 
> NYSanDa in Manhatten is CLF/Lama Pai based from Chan Tai san's students.
> 
> ...


I don't mind underground school or park really plus probably tuition won't be an arm & leg. 

If you find anymore info on the CLF feel free to post it here. 

Sifu Wong and I guess 1 of his seniors or webmaster emailed me the class schedule and tuition. Its pretty good that they offer classes more than 2-3x a week. 

I was looking to find a really good non-commercial Bagua/Xingyi school but most are only 1-2 classes per week at most with high cost $$. 

Thanks for your info/help


----------



## CrushingFist (Jul 9, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Student of BP Chan I believe. (Black Taoist)
> 
> Also may be another CLF school in NYC but I cannot remember the name... of course it may not be CLF either...I remember it was a Southern style and not Wing Chun. The Sifu had a few vids on YouTube a while back... I shall have to look
> 
> ...


Not studying nothing at all, I was going to study with Tom Bisio but he teaches Bagua mainly don't know if he offers Xingyi to teach. 
But my job schedule changed and basically can't make it to his training hours. I met him once I went to watch a class, very humble and great guy I can feel the positive vibe from him.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 11, 2011)

As far as I know Tom Bisio also teaches Xingyiquan, but there is nothing wrong wth Bagua either


----------



## CrushingFist (Jul 12, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> As far as I know Tom Bisio also teaches Xingyiquan, but there is nothing wrong wth Bagua either


 Very true


----------

